# Auslesen aus einer mySQL Datenbank



## ZuPerMan (10. Dez 2006)

Hallo liebe Javaianer,

bin Neuling im Gebiet der Datenbanken  :### .

Ich habe den mySQL 5.0.27 und habe eine Tabelle erstellt mit einer Zeile als Information.

Firma          | usw. .....
--------------------
Musterfirma | ....

Ich versuche im Moment mit einem Java-Programm auf die Datenbank zuzugreifen
und möchte den Firmennamen angezeigt haben.

Bitte um Hilfe.

Datenbank:          onlineshop
Tabelle:               bestellung
user:                   root@localhost
password:            playstation

Java-Code:


```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.sql.*;


public class JShop extends Applet{

	String raw = new String();
	
	public void init(){
		
		try {
				
			try {

				try {
					Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();

				} catch (InstantiationException e) {

					e.printStackTrace();
				} catch (IllegalAccessException e) {

					e.printStackTrace();
				}
			} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {

				e.printStackTrace();
			}

			Connection cn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/onlineshop?user=root&password=playstation");

			Statement state = cn.createStatement();
			
			ResultSet res = state.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM Bestellung");
		
			System.out.println(res.getString("Firma"));
			
			cn.close();
			
		} catch (SQLException e) {

			e.printStackTrace();

			System.out.println("Could not connect to database!");
		}
	}
}
```

Und ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung:


```
Could not connect to database!

java.sql.SQLException: Before start of result set

	at com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createSQLException(SQLError.java:910)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet.checkRowPos(ResultSet.java:692)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet.getStringInternal(ResultSet.java:5476)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet.getString(ResultSet.java:5420)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet.getString(ResultSet.java:5436)
	at JShop.init(JShop.java:40)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Obwohl er versucht mit der Datenbank eine Verbindung aufzunehmen, gibt er mir trotzdem "Could not connect to database!" aus, obwohl er auch nicht in die Catch-Anweisung gehen dürfte !?!

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum "ResultSet" nicht funktionieren sollte !?!

Bitte um Hilfe.

Und Danke.


----------



## ZuPerMan (10. Dez 2006)

Sorry, habe gerade die Information über das Posting erst jetzt gelesen.

Also die Überschrift sollte "Auslesen aus einer mySQL Datenbank" sein und ich entwickle mit eclipse und habe mein Problem durch googlen und FAQs nicht lösen können.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.

MfG

ZuPerMan


----------



## DP (10. Dez 2006)

aus


```
System.out.println(res.getString("Firma"));
```

wird


```
while(res.next()){
System.out.println(res.getString("Firma")); 
}
```


----------



## DP (10. Dez 2006)

und mach auch

res.close();
state.close();
cn.close();


----------



## ZuPerMan (10. Dez 2006)

Hi DP,

Danke!

Hat wunderbar geklappt!

MfG

ZuPerMan


----------

